# Westcountry Equine Fair 6th & 7th December, Westpoint, Exeter



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 November 2014)

So...... just wondering who's going?

Anyone exhibiting or showing??

If spectating, is there anything particular you're going to see or purchase?

Sorry, lots of questions, just wondering!!

Tickets: www.westcountryequinefair.co.uk


----------



## Piglet (21 November 2014)

Really looking forward to the Garouche (I think that is how it is spelt) demo on the most gorgeous black stallion, saw him at the South West Iberian Show in September and WOW is the only way to describe him!!!  We were not going to go as last year I was so disappointed by the day, but when I saw the list of demos I just had to change my mind


----------



## gina2201 (21 November 2014)

Most likely will be going but unsure which day yet, and dragging along my unhorsey OH....


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (21 November 2014)

Not exhibiting this year, last year we were outside just past the pay entrance and we were lucky with the weather, think it would be pushing it to be that lucky two years running!  Probably won't go either TBH, there seems to be a lot on that weekend.


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (22 November 2014)

I'm going on the Sunday - definitely stopping by friends (inc equine!) who are manning Exmoor Pony Society stand and then watching stallion parade...and Christmas shopping for me on behalf of OH!


----------



## proudwilliam (22 November 2014)

Going on the Saturday to watch the showing class. and meet friends.
Not sure if  the list of who is competing is on the web site yet. 
I know of a Welsh section D stallion a Connemara, a part bred Arab not sure of what.


----------



## Barlow (24 November 2014)

I am exhibiting as in riding my horse there!! As part of the slot with black stallion Piglet mentions above!! So nervous!!!! Will be there all day both days so please feel free to come and say hi!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 November 2014)

gina2201 said:



			Most likely will be going but unsure which day yet, and dragging along my unhorsey OH....
		
Click to expand...

No worries........ there's a pub just along the road, well TWO pubs in fact. Both within walking distance. The first - and the one I'd recommend, not just because it's considerably nearer but also much better IME, is the "Cat & Fiddle" on the A3052 road near to the venue; the other is down in the village by the roundabout, called "The Swan" (I think). Nice food at the Swan, but VERY cliquey - if you're not a local and sit in someone's fave perch they'll glare at you until you leave and/or you won't get service at the bar - and watch your change too  Think the Cat & Fiddle have a family/games room too....... ? Also there's Crealy up the road (adventure park).


----------



## ArabianGem78 (30 November 2014)

I might be on the Endurance South West stand. I may pop along regardless. It's only 15 mins away so feels rude not!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (30 November 2014)

The white horse is another nice pub, just 5 mins along the road.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 November 2014)

And The Blue Ball at Sandypark, take the left turn just before the M5 roundabout (that's heading away from the equine fair!)


----------



## Barlow (30 November 2014)

We will be having sherry and olives on our stand-please come and say hi!!


----------



## gingernut81 (2 December 2014)

I am going this year;  never been before so quite looking forward to it


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 December 2014)

Ohhh yes!! there ARE some lovely pubs around here. I'd forgotten the Blue Ball, its rather tucked away and not everyone knows about it......... we used to go there on "do's" from work. Nice little place. Also....... along the A3052 in an easterly direction, there's the Half Way Inn (only about 10 mins, if that, from the venue). Think the local hostelries had better be put on alert this w/e!!

I might see you "Arabian Gem"...... I know someone who will be on the stand on Saturday, I've got her lovely little Welsh D mare on loan so will deffo pop over and say Hi.

"Barlow"....... I will DEFFO make the effort to pop over to yours; I shall be lurking all day in that case as these are two of my favourite items 

"sbloom" I hope to pop over to yours if you're around???


----------



## Barlow (3 December 2014)

MiJods-excellent I am riding mine both days in the display with Gonzalo that Piglet mentions above.


----------



## Barlow (3 December 2014)

MiJods-excellent I am riding mine both days in the display with Gonzalo. The black stallion that Piglet mentions above will be stabled there and I will be one of a few manning the stand apart from when I'm riding (10.30ish both days I think) so please do come and say hi! I will have a blue Spanish jacket on!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 December 2014)

Will do "Barlow", shall deffo look out for you!

Er, um....... I've just looked at the website: and they've got the "saddle wise south west" woman there............... in the "horsey knowledge zone", along with "proper" i.e. qualified and experienced saddle fitters. OMG :O, you couldn't make that up! What are they thinking of FFS?? Knowing her, she'll plunge in and start lecturing them!! Could be hilarious in fact.


----------



## Barlow (4 December 2014)

Is that the woman with the large van who is apparently capable of making any saddle fit your horse no matter what?


----------



## Piglet (4 December 2014)

Hey Barlow, that fabulous horse is such a brilliant example of a stallion, we were parked next to him at Tall Trees and I couldn't believe what a beautiful calm chap he was just stading tied up to the lorry whilst he was been plaited up.  As far as I know Heather is also in the knowledge zone, be so funny if the 2 of them were beside each other &#128516;&#128516;. I certainly know who I would be going to for proper saddle advice and it certainly WOULDN't be SOS I will be seeing. &#128559;&#128559;


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 December 2014)

Barlow said:



			Is that the woman with the large van who is apparently capable of making any saddle fit your horse no matter what? 

Click to expand...

Yes!! - that's the one........... and presumably she'll be bringing along the dope-on-a-rope (human version) who trails around with her: LOL. I can't believe they're letting her in!!! 

No way will she be able to keep her mouth shut: I confidently predict that she'll be lecturing the "proper" saddle fitters and telling them how to do their job. OMG you couldn't make it up! It'll be worth popping over that way just for the entertainment value!


----------



## Barlow (4 December 2014)

Hi Piglet-in that case we have already met! I was the one holding him, babysitting the Friesian and the groom to all of them, in between trying to fit in phone calls from work!


----------



## Piglet (4 December 2014)

Yup, you did a cracking job!!!!


----------



## Barlow (9 December 2014)

We did it!! Rode my horse in the arena at Westpoint and survived both days! Hope everyone else had a fab time!


----------

